# Drill press table and fence



## dnick

Nothing really new here. You can turn the inserts end for end to get a new surface. I made the sliding hold down bar for small & odd shaped pieces. I really enjoyed making the hold downs. 2 sizes. Good fun.


----------



## MoPower

Nice job !


----------



## DIYaholic

Great job. What are the hold downs made from?

I like the addition of the "Sliding Hold Down Bar". I'll have to include that in the drill press table/fence I need to make.


----------



## Danpaddles

Very nice. Is there a problem with setting something heavy on the table? If it is off to one side? that is a BIG table.

What sort of work do you do, that requires that fancy a table?


----------



## a1Jim

Now that's what i call a drill press table , all the bells whistles and then some.


----------



## Tomj

Nice job, looks similar to the harbor freight drill press table I have. I like the hold down. I'll probably make the same type of hold down for mine. What did you use to slide in the T-track for the hold down? A toilet flange bolt?


----------



## dnick

The hold downs are made from poplar. They ride in the track, and pivot, on a 6" hex bolt. Didn't build it for any specific job, just thought if I built one, I should include everything that I had ever wanted on a jig like this. I meant to post this in "Projects", I wonder if I can move it without downloading it all again ?


----------



## Grandpa

Good looking table.


----------



## tenontim

Nothing can be more simple than a drill press table, but I don't have one, and I never seem to think of making one, until I'm in the middle of something, that would be more easily done, if I had a nice, adjustable table like this. This is a nice table, with all of the required whistles and bells. Maybe I can use it for some extra inspiration to get one built. Thanks for the post.


----------

